# frozen snapper fillets, what to do?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive got some old snapper fillets sitting in the freezer and not sure what to do with them, I cant bring my self to use them for bait but am not sure how to cook them so they will still taste good.

Any thoughts?


----------

